# Endoscopy



## bttoota (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
زملائى الاعزاء اتمنى من الله ان تستفيدوا من هذا الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ بطوطة المحترم .

تحية طيبة .

اهلا وسهلا بك صديق دائم في الملتقى . ونرحب بك في قسم الهندسة الطبية وان شاء الله تكون بين

اخوانك ومحبيك .

جزاك الله خير وبركة في اول اشتراك ونتمنى مشاركات اوسع بسبب حاجة القسم الملحة لمواضيع

منوعة ومختلفة وجديدة . 

واخيرأ تشكر على الموضوع الجميل .

البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (5 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (8 يوليو 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (3 أغسطس 2006)

*دعاء*

بارك الله فيك وبأمثالك من الاخوان المجدين الذين لا يبخلون علينا باى شي وانشاء الله اى الامام


----------



## katanoma (7 أغسطس 2006)

Thanks,it Was A Great Subject


----------



## almoqasube (7 أغسطس 2006)

الله يبارك في كل من كان مثلك


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (16 فبراير 2007)

مشكور وحياك الله


----------



## rony20 (17 فبراير 2007)

اريد معرفة معلومات عن جهاز التنبيه الكهربى وياريت شرح الجهاز ضرورى
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mai hussein (18 فبراير 2007)

i want to know some informations about :

A study of the application of all mechanical systems/trades in the 


Hospitals. The following topics should be highlighted:​

- Elevators: patient, passenger and service types 
- Central air –conditioning system: for different zones
- Medical gas network
- Incinerators: waste materials & heat generation 
- Boiler/hot water network and its accessories
- Ventilation system: kitchens, toilets and operation theatres 
- Standby generators: ATS and UPS
- Fire fighting systems: hydrants & interface with other trades ​


----------



## eng_mohand (25 فبراير 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## belal-alsharaa (19 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا بس ما اقدر احمل المرفق ارجو الرد السريع موضوع هام ............... وشكرا
:5:


----------



## م/هناء (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الأمل (27 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور
وبارك الله فيك.........


----------



## nsskhlf (27 يونيو 2007)

thank you very much and i wish you full sucess


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله موضوع رائع جدا
وارجو التفاعل والحوار والمشاركة


----------



## goldchance (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (19 أغسطس 2007)

اني اشكرك جزيلا اخي الكريم على المعلومات


----------



## المهندسه سلمى (19 أغسطس 2007)

يسلمو كتير ع المعلومات القيمه


----------



## mtc.eng (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_e_lashien (1 سبتمبر 2007)

لسلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة 
اريد المساعدة فى
انواع التعقيم
والمعقم
اخوكم مهندس السيد لاشين


----------



## sindbad_x (3 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم على المرفق


----------



## المسلم84 (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير...


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

متشكريين جدا


----------



## esper (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلا ً


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حسام علوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع متميز بحجم صغير وفوائد كبيرة جدا...


أتحفنا بالمزيد يابطوطة


----------



## محمدالقبالي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المشاركه الطيبه


----------



## ليدي لين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير كفيت ووفيت


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على الملف الرائع ...........مع التحيه


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ع المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## mmukh (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يارب وشكرا


----------



## Ind. Engineer (25 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيــك العافيــة وتســلـم على هذا الموضوع ..​


----------



## المتابعة (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (11 يونيو 2009)

أنت فخر لنا بوركت وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ودائما للامام


----------



## علي المهندس (28 أغسطس 2012)

ممنون


----------

